# Maintaining Heat In Char-Broil American Gormet 600 (Just a grill - not a smoker)



## burn-it (Aug 13, 2010)

I see many posts on mods and maintaining heat on smokers with SFBs.  My grill is similar to the Char-Griller horizontal offset.  Changing the intake makes little to no difference in temp as there are MANY gaps when the lid is closed.  Will sealing the lid allow better temp control when adjusting the intake when I set up for indirect heat?  I have already extended the exhaust to grate level with vent pipe.

Any help/suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Aug 14, 2010)

The short answer is "yes."  You're leaking heat if you're leaking smoke.  The oven rope might do the trick if your unit is really leaky.  However, before spending $ and time on mods, try:

Adding more coals/fuel and closing the damper a bit on the intake for a slower, steadier, longer burn (more fuel = more mass = stability).
A water pan acts as a heat sink to stabilize temps and keep food moist.
Lastly, don't keep peeking; "*if you're lookin', you ain't cookin'*."  Heat literally flies out every time you open the door.  A couple of good thermometers to read the internal cooker temp and the meat temp will help calm your nerves so you don't keep checking on your fire and food.
Cheers!!!


----------



## burn-it (Aug 15, 2010)

Great advice!!  I purchased a digital therm and mounted it at grate level. That really helped.  I started with 20 KF briquettes and the temp went up to 275 but leveled off at 250 or so.  Added 5 hot coals when the temp fell below 220.  I have extended the chimney to grate level per quite a few posts.  Of course, the heat spikes when I put the wood chunks but levels off for the most part. 

I made 2 slabs of baby back ribs today with the 3-1-1 method I have seen on other posts.  Sorry, no qview.  Next time I will post my steps and pics for others that may have the same or similar grill.

Thanks again!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2010)

Burnit,go ahead and spend the $10 to $15 for the Stoverope,you'll thank me later.Just use a Pop-Rivet and anchor in place;or wad some foil and push over the lip of the belly
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This will solve a miriad of headaches.

have fun and,


----------



## burn-it (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks oldschoolbbq!  Do you think using lump will be better the breiquettes?  If I use lump, will I still need to add wood chunks/chips?


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 15, 2010)

adding wood to charcol or lump adds the smoke flavor in most cases to what your cooking....unless your using seasoned fire wood for your heat, then you don't need to add wood like hickory, oak or mesqu to get smokey wood flavor........bob

....


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2010)

Teps71,We see you are catching the dreaded O.S.D.   This condition is incurable
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The symptoms include:

1. the need to be in the open air

2.an addiction to Smoke

3.an overpowering urge to throw parties(even in Winter)

4. a need to talk about BBQ to total strangers

5.an empty wallet due to the urge to get more equipment

6.creats more friends than you can shake a Rib at!!!

Have fun and,


----------

